# Kaufberatung Allmountain Canyon



## fanny-faehrt (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre immer noch ein uraltes Hardtail (Cannondale Killer-V  ) und steige um auf ein All-Mountain. Ich fahre technisch absolut anspruchslos, nur Waldautobahn und Bergstraßen/-wege (keine Stufen, keine Wurzeln.  ).

Mein Mann hat sich das Nerve 9.9 LTD gegönnt, aber ihm gings rein um Unvernunft, Spaß, Sicherheit und Komfort. Wenn er allein fährt, dann nutzt er das. Bei unseren gemeinsamen Touren fährt er sein altes Nerve AL mit XT-Bremsen, SRAM X.0-Schaltung und FollowMe dran. Daher sind die gemeinsamen Wege auch recht einfach, aber Ausdauerfordernd. Im Gegensatz zu ihm lege ich bei der Kaufentscheidung Vernunft, Spaß, Sicherheit und Komfort zugrunde. 

Das Größenbestimmungssystem der Webseite schlägt mir auf jeden Fall ein WM-Modell vor (170cm, Gewicht 55, Beine 77, Torso 65, Schulter 45, Arme 60): https://www.canyon.com/tools/pps/?bike_id=4005

In der Theorie genügt mir schon das AL 8.0 oder gar nur das AL 7.0. Da bliebe viel Geld für meinen Nachwuchs übrig. Komfort bei der Fahrt und der Selbst-Wartung sollte allerdings schon da sein.
Leider kann ich die Komponenten (ich präferiere XT-Schaltung-/Bremse sowie Fox-Dämpfung - wahrscheinlich durch meinen Mann) wenig bewerten, will aber auch nicht das Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen. Im Canyon-Chat hieß es, die Rockshox / SRAM wären geeigneter für uns Frauen. Wenn ich die Bikes jedoch von AL6-9 durchblättere finde ich bei "Männer"-Modellen wie auch bei den "Damen" Fox und Rockshox sowie SRAM und Shimano im steten Wechsel. Also verstehe ich die Aussage nicht. Zum Vergleich:
https://www.canyon.com/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=2&bike1=4007&bike2=4005

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen?


----------



## Aninaj (29. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage, wenn du eigentlich nur Forstautobahn fährst, warum möchtest du dir dann ein Fully zulegen? Gerade wenn es dir eher um Ausdauer und Strecke geht, würde ich ein leichtes Rad mit einer guten "Vorwärts"Geo nehmen - also ein XC Rad. Und ich würde das Modell nicht am Geschlecht festmachen, sondern daran, worauf du dich wohlfühlst (oft sind die Damenmodelle schlechter ausgestattet als die Herrenmodelle).

Und die Komponenten - alles Geschmackssache. Bzgl. Fahrwerk bilde ich mir ein mal gehört zu haben, dass sich FOX besser auf ein geringeres Gewicht einstellen läßt. Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr dazu. Ansonsten würde ich aber sagen, dass bei deinem Anforderungsprofil jede vernünftige Gabel ihren Dienst tun wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanny-faehrt (29. Dezember 2016)

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass ich tatsächlich im Titel Mist angegeben habe und es jetzt nicht mehr korrigieren kann. Tatsächlich suche ich ein Touren-Bike. Fully sollte es aber schon sein, denn ich hab lange genug ein Hardtail unterm Hintern gehabt und bei holprigen Wegen schon gemerkt, dass z.B. das Fully von meiner Bekannten besser drüberbügelt. Es ist einfach komfortabler, ein Grand Canyon z.B. bietet zwar Vortrieb, aber die Sitzposition gefällt mir nicht (mehr). Ich möchte zum einen keine Rennen fahren (dazu ist mein Holder mit dem Kleinen im Gepäck zu langsam), zum anderen möchte ich mein Rückgrat entlasten.


----------



## _Olli (29. Dezember 2016)

ich geb mal kurz mein senf ab. 

als frau würde ich mir kein frauen rad holen stattdessen lieber ein männer fully. da die frauen räder eigentlich immer schlechter ausgestattet sind und trotzdem das gleiche kosten


----------



## Aninaj (29. Dezember 2016)

Ah, also mehr ein Tourenrad. Seh grad, dass es das Neuron in der Männerversion erst ab M gibt... deppert das.

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, dass eine Deoreausstattung ausreicht. Bin lange Deore am Tourenrad (kein MTB) gefahren und hatte damit keine Probleme. Allerdings geht glaube das mehrere Gänge auf einmal hoch sowie runter schalten erst ab SLX. Und ich persönlich würde wohl SLX nehmen, finde die Schaltperformance einfach besser - aber probiere es einfach aus.
2x10 sollte reichen, 2x11 bringt nicht so viel mehr, da du ja eh eher moderat unterwegs bist.
Beide Bikes haben eine Reba, das ist also gleich. Und der Dämpfer, ich denke für das was du fahren möchtest reicht der RS Monarch völlig aus.
Bei Bremsen mag ich persönlich lieber Öl statt DOT, läßt sich meiner Meinung nach auch besser selber warten. Ob die am AL 7.0 reicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Du bist nicht so schwer und wenn du nicht viel und lange bergab fährst wird sie vermutlich funktionieren. Aber auch hier kannst du vielleicht beim testfahren bissle probieren.

Und letztlich mag jede(r) was anderes. Am Ende ist am wichtigsten, dass dir das Bike auch passt.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2016)

fanny-faehrt schrieb:


> Das Größenbestimmungssystem der Webseite schlägt mir auf jeden Fall ein WM-Modell vor (170cm, Gewicht 55, Beine 77, Torso 65, Schulter 45, Arme 60): https://www.canyon.com/tools/pps/?bike_id=4005




das PPS System schlägt doch gar kein Modell vor? So wie ich das sehe, wählt man ein Modell selbst aus, gibt dann seine Daten ein, und das System "errechnet" dann die passende Größe für dieses Modell.

Ich hatte bei ähnlichem Gewicht noch nie Probleme mit RockShox Federelementen, und ich bin bei solchen Sachen eher "pienzig" bzw. lege Wert darauf, dass es perfekt funktioniert.
Bei der sonstigen Ausstattung (Schaltung) kann man heutzutage eigentlich auch nicht mehr viel falsch machen, solange man nicht die allerbilligsten namenlosen "Baumarkt"-Gruppen nimmt. An den Canyon Rädern ist eigentlich überall vernünftige Ausstattung verbaut, die keinen Ärger machen wird. Funktion ist überall vollkommen ausreichend gegeben, bei den teureren Gruppen/Komponenten geht's heutzutage eher um Grammfeilscherei als um Funktionsgewinn.
Bei den Bremsen kannst du bei deinem Einsatzbereich auch nicht viel falsch machen. Extrastarke Downhill-Anker brauchst du wohl eher nicht, und Geschwindigkeit reduzieren tun die Bremsen, die Canyon verbaut, sicher alle anständig.

Also einfach das Rad nehmen, das am besten gefällt. Probefahrt wäre natürlich perfekt, dazu müsstest du allerdings nach Koblenz, bzw. jemanden finden, der dich mal probesitzen lässt. Evtl mal im Canyon-Forum danach fragen.


----------



## dirtmag (29. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich geb mal kurz mein senf ab.
> als frau würde ich mir kein frauen rad holen stattdessen lieber ein männer fully. da die frauen räder eigentlich immer schlechter ausgestattet sind und trotzdem das gleiche kosten


Die WMN Modelle zu bei Canyon sind gleichwertig wie die Männer Modelle ausgestattet und auch bis in die preisliche Topliga erhältlich. Seit viele Hersteller Frauen als Zielgruppe ernst nehmen, ist deine Aussage weitgehend veraltet. Bei manchen trifft das vielleicht noch zu, aber die Regel ist das eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Frau_B (3. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> das PPS System schlägt doch gar kein Modell vor? So wie ich das sehe, wählt man ein Modell selbst aus, gibt dann seine Daten ein, und das System "errechnet" dann die passende Größe für dieses Modell.



_Genauso ist es auch, das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz was sie uns damit mitteilen will?_

Wenn Du wirklich einfach nur etwas mehr Komfort haben möchtest, und es ein Canyon sein soll, wird denk ich das Neuron eine gute Wahl sein, ein All-Mountain mit seinem mehr an Gewicht, macht bei Forstautobahnen nicht wirklich Sinn. Selbst wenn Du doch mal gefallen an Wurzelwegen finden solltest, kommt man mit einem Neuron auch noch recht komfortabel darüber.

Das PPS geht auch nur nach der Schrittlänge. Da ich immer genau an der Grenze lag (0,5cm zum Sprung zur nächsten Größe) habe ich mich bei den ersten zwei Rädern immer für das kleinere Größe entschieden, man sagte mir dann immer, ist das wendiger kommt man besser zurecht, fühlte mich aber nie so richtig wohl drauf. Bei meinem neuen habe ich eine Nummer Größer genommen, auf diesem Rad fühle ich mich richtig wohl. Ich bin nicht gerade klein, aber habe recht kurze Beine. Da das neue Rad eine versenkbare Sattelstütze hat, habe ich mir anhand der Geometriedaten ausgerechnet, welche Größe maximal möglich ist. Das Sitzrohr dürfte bei mir keinen cm länger sein, sonst würde die Sattelstütze anstoßen. Wenn Du bei Forstautobahnen bleibst, würde ich mir das Zusatzgewicht und die anfallenden Wartungen der versenkbaren Sattelstütze sparen.

Wenn es den einen Unterschied bei der Federung unter den Marken geben sollte, werden die meisten unter uns Hobbybikerinnen den Unterschied denke ich nicht merken. Wovon ich persönlich mittlerweile die Finger weg lassen würde sind SRAM-Bremsen, was allerdings dazu führen kann mehr Platz auf dem Lenker zu benötigen, und somit die Hebel mit kurzen Fingern nicht mehr so optimal zu erreichen. Ich habe Schaltung (mit Ganganzeige ), Bremse und Sattelstütze nicht vom gleichen Hersteller, um den Sattelstützenhebel zu erreichen hab muss ich die Hand vom Griff lösen.

Und was die Qualität der Damenmodele angeht, kann ich dirtmag nur zustimmen. Falls es einen Preisunterschied gibt, kann das evtl. daran liegen, das beim Damenmodel auch mal gerne ein leichterer Rahmen entwickelt wird, da wir Damen meist leichter sind ist das möglich, und weniger Gewicht kostet halt dann auch wieder mehr.


----------

